# Broadband DECA



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I had my install yesterday, and really didn't think of this until the tech left. My boxes were connected to the Internet. I know I could use a hub to get it connected, but should I have gotten a third DECA as part of the install to get reconnected to the Internet? I emailed DirecTV and they want $25 for it. I'll buy one if I need to, but wanted to check first.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

how were you connected to the internet before?


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> I had my install yesterday, and really didn't think of this until the tech left. My boxes were connected to the Internet. I know I could use a hub to get it connected, but should I have gotten a third DECA as part of the install to get reconnected to the Internet? I emailed DirecTV and they want $25 for it. I'll buy one if I need to, but wanted to check first.


The "Broadband DECA" unit isn't out yet but now they should have connected a coax line to where you router or ethernet switch is and connected a regular DECA and a power inserter to power it. You should call them.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

mikeny said:


> The "Broadband DECA" unit isn't out yet but now they should have connected a coax line to where you router or ethernet switch is and connected a regular DECA and a power inserter to power it. You should call them.


Yup. That is currently how they are doing things right now. I believe you need to make sure that your order is for the MRV Upgrade + Internet. That ensures that they will have an extra DECA to bridge your network to the DECA cloud.

- Merg


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

mikeny said:


> The "Broadband DECA" unit isn't out yet but now they should have connected a coax line to where you router or ethernet switch is and connected a regular DECA and a power inserter to power it. You should call them.


What he said.

You definitely shouldn't be paying anything extra, call and demand the installation be completed.

_However,_ if scheduling another installation will be a problem (like, you have to take off work), something like _this_ could get you going: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2459468#post2459468


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

mikeny said:


> The "Broadband DECA" unit isn't out yet but now they should have connected a coax line to where you router or ethernet switch is and connected a regular DECA and a power inserter to power it. You should call them.


My HR22 DECA box has a power inserter. I'll see if I can use a hub, though was using a WET610 to connect to the net.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> *My HR22 DECA box has a power inserter.* I'll see if I can use a hub, though was using a WET610 to connect to the net.


That may be the one to power the SWiM.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> My HR22 DECA box has a power inserter. I'll see if I can use a hub, though was using a WET610 to connect to the net.


How can it have a Power Inserter (unless you're talking about the SWM PI)?
The DECA pigtail connects _either_ to a power supply or a receiver Sat In.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

dwcolvin said:


> How can it have a Power Inserter (unless you're talking about the SWM PI)?
> The DECA pigtail connects _either_ to a power supply or a receiver Sat In.


I need to get behind the TV to really look at it. All I know right now is I saw a splitter and a power inserter when I was starting to try to figure out why the system wasn't working after the tech left the first time. I didn't spend much time looking at that part, as that's when the wife came down and told me there wasn't a DECA on the other box.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

mikeny said:


> The "Broadband DECA" unit isn't out yet but now they should have connected a coax line to where you router or ethernet switch is and connected a regular DECA and a power inserter to power it. You should call them.


I don't mind waiting, if the Broadband DECA is somehow better then additional connections in using a regular DECA and power inserter.

Anyone got a part number and pix of this 'broadband' DECA?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> I don't mind waiting, if the Broadband DECA is somehow better then additional connections in using a regular DECA and power inserter.
> 
> Anyone got a part number and pix of this 'broadband' DECA?


The exact same function in this package:


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Drucifer said:


> I don't mind waiting, *if the Broadband DECA is somehow better then additional connections in using a regular DECA* and power inserter.
> 
> Anyone got a part number and pix of this 'broadband' DECA?


Nope. It's the exact same device, just in prettier packaging.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

ndole_mbnd said:


> Nope. It's the exact same device, just in prettier packaging.


Yeah was on the phone last night with DirecTV. Said it was exactly the same except it's black instead of white. The color difference is them to able to tell customer which DECA is broadband when a trouble report is called in and they're assisting an customer.

So I'm trying for the third time to get DECA install for my router tomorrow afternoon.


----------

